# Power Query editor refresh running slowly, Microsoft Mashup Container running even when idle



## Vaslo (Jul 3, 2019)

All,

I have cleaned up a group queries that transform some data for monthly FP&A analysis we do.  Without tedious detail we essentially take two exports and combine them into one, and then pull from each previous query (M-Code starts with a source like #"Join Pricing Data") to pull from that particular query.  The setup works well and refreshes aren't too bad and well within my tolerant range. Where I have problems is when I go in to edit a query, the preview in the editor is VERY SLOW.  In addition, I keep hearing my fan spin up and noticed that there are several instances of "Microsoft Mashup Evaluation Container", and at times, even when I haven't touched the keyboard in a while, those containers start using a ton of resources sometime to 100% CPU.

Does anyone know of possible causes (and fixes) to slow editor preview refreshes?  Is it related to the heavy Evaluation Container usage?  I have tried a few suggestions like putting some Table.Buffer onto some of the steps and have unchecked the Data Load setting in the Options pane.  I am at a loss and everything working great except these editor refreshes holding me back while trying to make adjustments to the M statements.

Thanks!


----------



## BDeBock (May 13, 2020)

Wow, exactly what I've been struggling with! Did some nice querying, combining some data, applying a custom formula on a subquery, feeding that back into the final result and then... all of a sudden everything is taking a huge amount of time when performing simple assignments in that same final result. It's driving me mad!


----------



## Vaslo (May 13, 2020)

So the main problem I had was that I was trying to pull data from a Shared Server and for some reason it was horribly slow.  Drove me mad as well.  I had to move everything over to my PC  (which was far from ideal) but now it works like a charm.  I've started using SSIS as well which is really really fast but have to do SQL to get what you want.  I have had Power Query code in the past that was very slow, particularly when doing certain actions across lots of columns.  Hope you can figure out what is wrong.


----------



## BDeBock (May 14, 2020)

I'm replicating Excel behavior and found out in a thread that that is not what Power Query is intended for. So now I've just pulled the information into my file, generated a few tables and will do the rest/hard work via Power Pivot.


----------

